# Nail spotter without spring



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

It really make the nail spotter easy ! I won't put it back on !!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

nice lines


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> nice lines


does it sorta make you want to do a few lines yourself:thumbup:

Was sensing sarcasm in your post:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

yes cant wait ...going to do a tape coat tomorrow!


----------

